# Umbauf auf Wasserkühlung der 5700xt



## MickHH (31. August 2020)

Moin,

ich bin auf derSuche nach einer Wasserkühlung für meine Sapphire Nitro. Dabei sind mir diese beiden Modelle ins Auge gestochen.

Ist die vom Ali Express für meine Karte ; 

Integrierte Typ GPU Block Mit 240 Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung System Aio Kuehler Fuer AMD Radeon Rx 5700 Xt / Rx5700 bykski Kit|Luefter & Kuehlung|   - AliExpress

Ansonsten bin ich offen für Tipps und Ratschläge:

Da ich dieses Tghema beginne bin ich über jeden Rat froh. Die Pumpe darf gerne mit Ausgleichsbehälter sein. Ein 240er Radiator ist meine Idee.

Budget um die 150 Euro +/-

Danke


----------



## Sinusspass (31. August 2020)

Ich sehe da nur eine Wasserkühlung, keine zwei.
1. Die passt nicht.
2. Für eine anständige Wakü mit Fullcoverblock und Agb ist dein Budget absolut unrealistisch. Wenn man mal nicht auf absoluten Billigplunder setzt, kannst du das Budget glatt verdoppeln.


----------



## MickHH (31. August 2020)

Mag alles sein!Der nächste Bitte.

Nochmal bitte....,
Ich hätte gerne Rat, was man nehmen kann wer hat Erfahrung mit der selben Karte und kann etwas empfehlen
danke


----------



## Sinusspass (31. August 2020)

Mit der selben Karte nicht, aber die nehmen sich da nicht viel. Wichtig ist, dass der Block passt. Das wäre dann beispielsweise dieser, aus Deutschland der selbe oder dieser. Davon ausgehend kommt es auf dein Budget an, was man machen kann. Wenn man alles bei Aliexpress in China bestellt, kommt man vermutlich bei unter 200€ raus, bezahlt den Rest aber wieder an Einfuhrsteuer und sonstigen Kosten. Bei heimischem Einkauf ist man dann direkt bei >300€, hat aber weniger behördlichen und lieferdienstlichen Ärger. 
Jetzt musst du entscheiden, ob du alles beim Chinesen bestellen willst und auch entsprechenden Ärger haben willst (und dank Liefer- und Zollkosten doch nicht wirklich billiger dran sein wirst) oder in EU-Shops. Das Problem ist, Pumpe mit Agb kostet, wenn sie halbwegs gut sein soll, zusammen mit den anderen Komponenten landet man dann eben bei 300. Das ist jetzt deine Entscheidung, ob du das willst. Das wären dann ein Aqualis DDC, eine DDC 310, ein geeigneter Radiator, 2 Arctic P12, ein Satz Anschlüsse, 2 Meter Schlauch und Dp Ultra.
Das wären dann der Kühler+~210€.


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

Also ich hab bei mir den Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A drauf, zusammen mit einem 280mm Radiator und einem Alphacool 150ml Eisbecher incl. VPP755 V.3
Funktioniert super, ist leicht zu warten und hat nen guten Support.
Kosten insgesamt incl. Schläuche und Fittinge ca. 300€


----------



## nekro- (6. September 2020)

MickHH schrieb:


> Mag alles sein!Der nächste Bitte.
> 
> Nochmal bitte....,
> Ich hätte gerne Rat, was man nehmen kann wer hat Erfahrung mit der selben Karte und kann etwas empfehlen
> danke



Richtig frech! Wer billig kauft kauft halt 2x


----------

